# Racin For Baby Jane



## blueracer55 (Dec 23, 2003)

Guys we are having a charity race for a 1.5 year old little girl. She has a cancerous growth on her nose. The insurance company isn't alot of help, and the family has to go to NewYork for the operation. There are more crewl people in this world than good. Please help by visiting our website for all the details.
Thank You;
Paul Huntington
www.geocities/advancespeedway


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

blueracer55 said:


> Guys we are having a charity race for a 1.5 year old little girl. She has a cancerous growth on her nose. The insurance company isn't alot of help, and the family has to go to NewYork for the operation. There are more crewl people in this world than good. Please help by visiting our website for all the details.
> Thank You;
> Paul Huntington
> www.geocities/advancespeedway


GEOCITIES.COM!!! you fergot the .com!!!!

-Tone


----------



## blueracer55 (Dec 23, 2003)

www.geocities.com/advancespeedway
i've been tvping alot sorry.lol :thumbsup:


----------

